# What Is Green Manure?



## Kim4 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello,

Just wanted to let you know that I love all the helpful information that you provide, there is so much to do and read about; I love all the significant links to information you provide allowing me to make the best decisions for my new garden.

Thanks for all you do and keep it up!! :O)


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Kim - Thanks so much for the kind words. I am glad you find the information here helpful. 

Have a great day!


----------

